# 2 Day old kid-NOT DOING WELL



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

I had a doe go into labor at 3am night before last. She had 3 good looking kids. 2 were up and going within minutes but the 3 one she didn’t clean hardly at all and left it wet and cold. I took it in house cleaned him off and warmed him up. Tried to milk some colostrum but only got a minuscule amount. I got him to take the little colostrum I got from an eye dropper and by mid morning he was standing and wanted to eat. I gave whole cows milk as that’s what I’ve read is a good substitute. He seemed to be doing great and was up walking and eating from bottle great by last night. Then over night he went down hill very quick. I noticed he did pee several times but had not seen a speck of poop. Last night he pooped finally. There was a good amount but he is just so weak and won’t eat. I think he was cold so I’ve been keeping him wrapped in warm blankets and gave lamb and kid paste for second time since birth. I don’t have access to our feed store at the moment so couldn’t get any other medicine or supplements. Please let me know what might be going on and what I can do to help. I’m continuing to try to give sugar water and also trying to give bottle but he won’t open mouth and seems to weak to do anything. Just sleep. I need any advice you can give me. Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from you all.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 25, 2021)

Take his temperature. Did you give the mother before birth any supplements such as selenium?


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

No we have never had an issue with selenium here but I guess that doesn’t mean anything. This is only her second kidding. Haven’t taken temp but I will now. He seems warm now but is getting weaker my the minute. Won’t lift head just laying on his side.


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

Temp is low for sure 97.8 getting warmed blankets and blow dryer


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

We do keep two kinds of mineral blocks in their pen at all times. Can’t remember what all is in them at the moment but they were recommended by feed store. I’m worried he may be having seizures he keeps thrashing his legs stiffly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 25, 2021)

We have had kids go down because a lack of selenium i just give it now regularly to pregnant does and to kids. Generally if they to cold they won't eat. And  if he stiffing i am not sure what to do i have only four or five years now with goats so I am not the most experienced. You can only do the best you can with the knowledge you have.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 25, 2021)

@B&B Happy goats


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

*Temperature* – *IF* you have an issue – [Measure] *temp* first and *if* the *baby* is under 100° F you need to *get* it warmed immediately. *Get* it in a warm bath wither put inside a trash bag with its head out or just submerge in *very* warm water 103-105*. *Do* NOT feed the *baby* until *temp is* over 100° F.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sounds mean to submerge to baby but it works for me but only for a second so you don’t drown him


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 25, 2021)

I would think to use a heating pad act personally


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 25, 2021)

SLC1013 said:


> We do keep two kinds of mineral blocks in their pen at all times. Can’t remember what all is in them at the moment but they were recommended by feed store. I’m worried he may be having seizures he keeps thrashing his legs stiffly.


We just went through that with a set of triplets  two weeks ago, after throwing the " kitchen sink" and everything  we could at her , she passed, ...so sorry that you are having to go through this struggle to try and do the best that you can to keep her alive and comfortable


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We just went through that with a set of triplets  two weeks ago, after throwing the " kitchen sink" and everything  we could at her , she passed, ...so sorry that you are having to go through this struggle to try and do the best that you can to keep her alive and comfortable


Aw so sorry for you loss my method sounds mean but all my babies have survived from it


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

What about these mini seizures? Any ideas what would cause that


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah I found my heating pad so got him on that now. I also gave some nutrical in his mouth but don’t know if it was enough or would help anyway. I feel like there’s way more to this than just being cold. Have you seen does sort of abandon weaker sick kids? I feel like that’s what she did right from the beginning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 25, 2021)

If you are able to get her up to temperature  and the inside of her mouth is warm (not cold or cool)  you can try a little milk, ...I used liquid vitamin  B on that little girl, first arrival, extra colostrum, ...finally LA 200 as she started having respiratory  issues....it's  really a difficult  situation if the doe rejected it, mom's know when something  isn't  right with their kid....
I am not suggesting  that you give up hope by any means, just be prepared for the worst case ending....sometimes all you can do is get them warm and comfortable  and give them love....nature often takes care of the rest


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank you for the great info. I am prepared for the possibility of a bad ending. He’s for sure having small seizures every few minutes. Eyes almost roll back. Legs kicking like he’s running but stiff. Neck thrown back. Not looking good at all.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 25, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> Aw so sorry for you loss my method sounds mean but all my babies have survived from it


That is a normal method of warming a kid, just put it in a plastic bag with the head out and get it in warm water,...ovens have been used, hair dryers, laying by the fire place or wood stove.ya do what ya got on hand....heck I have popped MANY cold newborn kits into my bra...heat is heat lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 25, 2021)

SLC1013 said:


> Thank you for the great info. I am prepared for the possibility of a bad ending. He’s for sure having small seizures every few minutes. Eyes almost roll back. Legs kicking like he’s running but stiff. Neck thrown back. Not looking good at all.


Do what your heart tells you to do 
I will admit that I have taken mercy and ended the suffering for a  animal,  ....please keep us updated on how you BOTH  are doing and hang in there, ....it's  never easy going through  a situation like this ...


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Do what your heart tells you to do
> I will admit that I have taken mercy and ended the suffering for a  animal,  ....please keep us updated on how you BOTH  are doing and hang in there, ....it's  never easy going through  a situation like this ...


I would say end his suffering ok I know it hard thing to do but think about your animal but still do what your heart tells you to do 😍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 25, 2021)

Hope you are doing ok, just wanted to let you know we're  thinking of you...


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah we’re thinking of ya


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 25, 2021)

Third on that party


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 25, 2021)

Keep us updated with how the kids doing plz


----------



## SLC1013 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments and all the great suggestions you gave. Sadly, he didn’t make it. I had him warming up on heating pad and when I went to check his temp and try to rub him to stimulate him, I realized he wasn’t breathing. It was a sad thing to have happen but he was suffering and in a way I’m glad he isn’t now. We buried him that evening. I do have a quick question about his brothers. Mom seems to have picked one of the two boys as a favorite and is butting and pushing the other boy away. When he tries to nurse she allows it for just a few seconds then pushes him roughly away. He is very lively and looks and acts very healthy so I know he is eating some but I’m worried about how she is acting towards him. Any idea why she would be like this? The two kids have been with her since birth so no separation. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 28, 2021)

I would take the boy she is rejecting and bottle feed him, that way you will know how much he is eating and mom will settle in with her " chosen" kid...their is a reason why she is rejecting kids..one being they may not be healthy, or she isn't  able to feed them both ???  Others may make different suggestions for you...do what you feel comfortable  with..
Very sorry about your loosing the first kid,  you did your best trying to save him


----------

